# كيف أضيف قناة على الدش؟



## ريان (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم :
لو سمحتم كيف أضيف قناة على الدش ( كرت دش على الكمبيوتر ).


----------



## engelecms (11 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم الامر بسيط جدا الاول يجب ان يكون عندك تردد القناة وبعدها تذهب الى احداثيات القمر وتدخل التعديل مع التحيه


----------

